# Transfer a software program to new computer



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I've got a software program on my old laptop (XP), that I want to transfer to my new one (7) with out reinstalling. This is an old program and I lost the disks.

Is there a way to do this ?

I did some googling and found software that does this for about $100.00, but I'm hoping for a cheaper way.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't know but what it may take a software program to move the entire program because of the way Windows puts programs on the Hard Drive. They have bits and pieces of really ANY program scattered all over the Hard Drive and not in one place. SO it may indeed take a special program to Get ALL that info off to move to another computer.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What is the program? Bluntly put, you're much easier off reinstalling. With all of the registry and DLL hooks and the like, it'd be MUCH harder to transfer.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> What is the program? Bluntly put, you're much easier off reinstalling. With all of the registry and DLL hooks and the like, it'd be MUCH harder to transfer.


True and I just wonder if that "program" that was mentioned is for transferring Files over? I had that when I bought a new PC and transferred Files over to the new one, but not Programs.
And that was like 60 bucks from Dell at the time. Lets see the CD was called "Intellimove" something like that but that was for files, folders, and such, your Favorites, you're E Mail info, stuff like that.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can try going to the program files in Windows Explorer and copying the file to a drive of some kind (flash drive, cd, etc) then paste it to the program file of your new computer, then double click the .exe file of the program, it MAY work or it may not.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Here are some of the programs I've found.

http://pc-migration-software-review.toptenreviews.com/

I've also wondered if I could transfer the program to a flash drive.

The program I want to move is a statistical program. This is version 15. This company would upgrade to a new version every year and charge a large upgrade fee. I stopped upgrading at 15 from 6. The company has sold in the meantime and they haven't supported this version for several years. They just want to sell new.

I've lost my disk & key. This is legitimate software and with the modules I have would be very expensive to replace.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## HomeCastle (Dec 27, 2012)

Like others have said, it would probably be quite difficult to copy an installed program from one computer to another without the installer. Are you sure the installer for your version can't be found anywhere on the web? I'm not saying pirate or anything, but some sites offer legitimate old versions of software.

The problem is that _most_ programs don't just install their files into a single folder. Many programs have a program folder, a folder in your user directory, and many many registry keys with no easy way of hunting them all down. And even if you did, there are likely differences in the way the software installs between XP and 7.

Your best bet (besides finding the discs) might be to find software that will take a backup _"image"_ of your XP machine that could be restored onto a different XP machine if yours ever dies. Or you could run a virtualization software to run a virtual version of your XP machine on your Windows 7 computer, created from that image.

Whatever way you go, you'll probably need some technical assistance.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Ive transferred a few by moving the main program folder, then trying to run it, then you will get this file is missing, go and find the file and either put it in the program folder, if that works then it will tell you the next file it cant find. if it asks for the first file again then you need to either create the folder structure or if it already exists put it in the folder you removed it from.

Some programs though as long as you have the whole program folder they work just fine with none of that.

I never had any issues with reg keys but you could manually dig those up if it was necessary.

As far as the transfer utility you only need those for system files or files that may be locked.
But if you use a live OS to boot, that's not a issue and you can then just copy them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

L.A. said:


> I've got a software program on my old laptop (XP), that I want to transfer to my new one (7) with out reinstalling. This is an old program and I lost the disks.
> 
> Is there a way to do this ?
> 
> I did some googling and found software that does this for about $100.00, but I'm hoping for a cheaper way.


I might be able to help you. What application are you looking for? PM me if you want to keep it confidential.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've found that even when I have the disk and key, many programs that worked on XP just won't on Win 7. My favourite Bible study program wouldn't install at all and neither would the older QuickBooks. I had disks for both of them.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Nevada said:


> I might be able to help you. What application are you looking for? PM me if you want to keep it confidential.


Thanks Neveda,
SPSS 15

Thanks all for your help.

I don't care if I have to keep XP to keep the program,

I'll have to read up on the Image.

I wonder if a bootable drive w XP and just the program might be possible...


----------

